# M&P 45 holster



## hogghead (Feb 2, 2010)

I just bought a new M&P full size 45 ACP. It is the model with the safety. I am looking for a good quality holster for my pistol. I would like it to be a belt holster. I am going to put an X-300 light on the pistol. What holsters are working for you guys?? Thanks, Tom.


----------



## tarheelbball (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont have a light on my gun but the malabar front has them (they are kydex holsters).


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have a light on mine now. I went the Blackhawk Serpa CF. Really nice holster. I think Blackhawk makes one, that you can use with a light.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Heard good stuff about Ravens holsters. They also have the ability to attach the lights. I have delt personally with the guy from NTAC that makes holster similar to Ravens. Extremely nice guy and for my M&P .40c it ended up being about $20 cheaper. I had ordeded a holster from malabarfront. It was going to be almost 3 months. NTAC has it done and on the way less than 2 weeks. They also have the option to get the holster for a pistol with a light equipped which is what I got for my M&P .40c with the tlr-3 light.


----------



## shootalot523 (Mar 28, 2010)

*holster*

Don't have a holster that fits the gun with the light, but my Leather Don Hume OTWB works great and is a sharp looking holster.


----------

